# "Frio de rachar" - Mensageiro de Bragança - 30/01/2009



## Z13 (30 Jan 2009 às 18:29)

"*Desde sempre que a neve fez parte do cenário transmontano, mas nunca como agora causou tanto alarido. Andará o tempo “confuso” ou já nos esquecemos dos antigos nevões que isolavam a região?*"

Toda a noticia em _Mensageiro de Bragança_: http://www.mdb.pt/noticia/1301







***************


----------



## trepkos (30 Jan 2009 às 18:35)

Excelente registo, já a minha mãe ( que é bastante nova ) diz que nos tempos de criança dela, esta zona do Alentejo tinham  frios de rachar, maio era o mês das trovoadas, os invernos eram rigorosos, o meu avô então, 'sobrevivente' do ciclone de 1941, em que o telhado da sua casa voou, diz que era normal os invernos serem rigorosos, frios, não havia seca, hoje por tudo e por nada fazem alarido, ou porque não chove ou porque chove, o meu avô viu nevar 4 ou 5 vezes desde que nasceu nos campos Alentejanos, entre alcaçer do sal e Montemor, e não só em 1954.


----------

